# Plow for 1993 Nissan pickup?



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi there, 
I have a couple of driveways and a small parking lot to plow (all of which I own). I have a 2003 dodge ram 2500 cummins and a 1993 Nissan reg. cab 4cyl 4x4 hardbody D21 pickup. For my application, it seems that the Nissan would suit my needs better with its excellent maneuverability. So, I am looking for recommendations as to what the best plow would be for my truck. I am willing to spend what is needed to get something quality built that will hold up, so cost is really not an issue at this point. 

Thanks for your help, 


Captain Tim Bland
Downeast Yacht Services
Custom Marine Fabrication and Service
Full Line Amsoil Dealer
Ellsworth, ME
207-577-0819


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Best bet is to get a Fisher or Blizzard for the Dodge workhorse, and leave the Nissan for really light duty work, like daily driver. My 2 cents.

-Thann


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Fordistough;328221 said:


> Best bet is to get a Fisher or Blizzard for the Dodge workhorse, and leave the Nissan for really light duty work, like daily driver. My 2 cents.
> 
> -Thann


Sounds like good advise since you have that Dodge and are from Maine get the Fisher.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Snoway makes a plow that will fit...you could put a snobear on it, but with the snoway you get powerangle and downpressure...hows your D21 holding up?...I just put 97,000 on my 1997.


----------



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks for the replies...I know, the dodge does seem like the obvious choice, however everything I have to plow is tight and narrow and the parking lot is a funny L shape, none of which is easy to maneuver my quad cab in, let alone with a plow. Of couse now I had to go price out some plows for it....the wife is not happy  

Anyway, dirtdigger...I checked out the Snow Way website and their stuff looks pretty good, not to mention they have a 7'6" plow with a poly moldboard that only weighs something like 350#...sounds like just the ticket. 

The D21 is holding up great, I got a great deal on it a few years back; NO rust and 100K on the clock. It is a little short on power, but for some of the tight driveways and roads a few of my customers feel they must store their boats, it is a great tool. 

Thanks again


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Snoway Plow*

When I was looking I got very reasonable quote from plowsunlimited.com. They turn your request for a quote over to snoway direct as I understand it. I didn't buy just because it was still a little more than my pocket book can handle right now but it might be worth a look to ya. Good luck to ya.


----------

